# 2003 Kona Stinky Rear Travel?



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

hey guys

anyone know how much rear travel the rear of a 2003 kona stinky has? i have read some sites say 5" and some say 6" and i cant find anything on their website

thanks for helping the newb


----------



## downhillcrazy (Nov 24, 2004)

its 5'' my friend has one for xc


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

DOH!

I just got hosed buying one on ebay that the seller claimed had 6" of travel front and rear! turns out the fork is a 2000 Jr T which is only 5" and now your saying that the rear is 5" also

how are these 2003 stinkys? are they still beefy and stout, just with less travel?

thanks


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

umm you guys are wrong. the 2003 stinky has 6 inches of travel.


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> DOH!
> 
> I just got hosed buying one on ebay that the seller claimed had 6" of travel front and rear! turns out the fork is a 2000 Jr T which is only 5" and now your saying that the rear is 5" also
> 
> ...


2003 Kona Stinky's have 6" rear travel.
Mine came stock with a DJ III on it. I swapped it for a JrT.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

Very Cool

That is what i was hoping to hear!!! Thanks

Seems like their is conflicting info all over the net about this year stinky and the travel for some reason.

The guy i bought it from had it set up with a 5" travel 2000 Jr T fork and the stock 6" rear

Do you guys see any problem running 6" rear and 5" front?


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> 2003 Kona Stinky's have 6" rear travel.
> Mine came stock with a DJ III on it. I swapped it for a JrT.


Nice Bike! That is the same color scheme i just bought. What size is that frame? Also, what size (travel) is that front fork?

thanks


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> Nice Bike! That is the same color scheme i just bought. What size is that frame? Also, what size (travel) is that front fork?
> 
> thanks


They came stock with a single crown 130mm (5") fork. The JrT has 170mm (7").

It's a 19" frame. I'm around 6' 1" and 185 lbs. Just upgraded the rear shock to a DHX 5.0
The Stinky is a Single Pivot (Faux Bar) and will benefit from the Fox ProPedal.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

So, you think it rides and performs fine with the 7" travel Jr shock? Any downsides to it?

I was thinking of the propedal shock upgrade too. How do you like the DHX 5?


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> So, you think it rides and performs fine with the 7" travel Jr shock? Any downsides to it?
> 
> I was thinking of the propedal shock upgrade too. How do you like the DHX 5?


The 7" of travel in the front is fine. However the SSV cartridges in the Jr T don't have good high speed damping. I'm looking into upgrading the internals to HSCV cartridges. A good 5" Single Crown works good too if you want it to ride more like a heavy duty trail bike. I have a 130mm '04 Z1 FR that I use on it when I want to take it on longer rides.

Unfortunately I haven't had the time to mount the DHX yet. I just got it and due to all the rain, I haven't been able to ride anyway.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> So, you think it rides and performs fine with the 7" travel Jr shock? Any downsides to it?
> 
> I was thinking of the propedal shock upgrade too. How do you like the DHX 5?


 the 03-05 stinkies will ride absolutely fine with 7" forks. you would probably benefit more from riding a super t over a jr. t cuz the jr. t has almost nonexistent dampening...

edit: wtf? how come my post right now says 3 mins and burninators says 4 mins but his post if before mine, although we replied to the same post


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> The 7" of travel in the front is fine. However the SSV cartridges in the Jr T don't have good high speed damping. I'm looking into upgrading the internals to HSCV cartridges. A good 5" Single Crown works good too if you want it to ride more like a heavy duty trail bike. I have a 130mm '04 Z1 FR that I use on it when I want to take it on longer rides.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't had the time to mount the DHX yet. I just got it and due to all the rain, I haven't been able to ride anyway.


So it rides great with either a 5" or a 7" front fork? If thats the case, i am going to keep the 5" Jr T's on there for a bit and not make that a priority!

Thanks for the info, i am just trying to plan on what to do first on this thing!


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> So it rides great with either a 5" or a 7" front fork? If thats the case, i am going to keep the 5" Jr T's on there for a bit and not make that a priority!
> 
> Thanks for the info, i am just trying to plan on what to do first on this thing!


i thought 00 jr ts were 6"


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> So it rides great with either a 5" or a 7" front fork? If thats the case, i am going to keep the 5" Jr T's on there for a bit and not make that a priority!
> 
> Thanks for the info, i am just trying to plan on what to do first on this thing!


No problem, that's what these boards are for.

Upgrade away and have fun doing it. I love to tinker with my bikes almost as much as I love to ride them. But not quite as much. When your ready for some of the pricier upgrades look into a new fork and rear shock.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

Chikity China said:


> i thought 00 jr ts were 6"


hhmmmm, everything i read says 5". hopefully i am wrong


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> No problem, that's what these boards are for.
> 
> Upgrade away and have fun doing it. I love to tinker with my bikes almost as much as I love to ride them. But not quite as much. When your ready for some of the pricier upgrades look into a new fork and rear shock.


will do, i was already looking into that DHX 5.0

please post up when ya get it put on, i am curious how ya like it

thanks


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> i thought 00 jr ts were 6"


All I could find info for was the 2001's which have 150mm.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> All I could find info for was the 2001's which have 150mm.


here is the link to the 2000 Jr Info

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Front_Shock/product_24262.shtml


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

burninator said:


> All I could find info for was the 2001's which have 150mm.


well, my logic tells me that junior ts and super ts have usually been an inch less travel than monster ts and since the 00 monster t has 7", i assume the 00 junior ts have 6"


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> here is the link to the 2000 Jr Info
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Front_Shock/product_24262.shtml


sh!t, my logic failed me


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> here is the link to the 2000 Jr Info
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Front_Shock/product_24262.shtml


Ah right, that's the last year with the bolt on arch. The internals are still SSV and I think that they have 30mm stanchions. 03's and up have 32mm. Regardless, when your ready to upgrade, there is a plethora of good forks out there to choose from.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> Ah right, that's the last year with the bolt on arch. The internals are still SSV and I think that they have 30mm stanchions. 03's and up have 32mm. Regardless, when your ready to upgrade, there is a plethora of good forks out there to choose from.


Cool, thanks for the info. Are these forks any good? Can they take a decent beating? I am a pretty heavy guy but dont ride all that hard.


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Boston Mangler said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Are these forks any good? Can they take a decent beating? I am a pretty heavy guy but dont ride all that hard.


Marzocchi is known for its strong forks. If you ride them and they break, then you'll know it's time to upgrade. Plus when you buy new ones they come with a warranty.


----------



## Boston Mangler (Feb 23, 2005)

burninator said:


> Marzocchi is known for its strong forks. If you ride them and they break, then you'll know it's time to upgrade. Plus when you buy new ones they come with a warranty.


Very Cool

Thanks


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> edit: wtf? how come my post right now says 3 mins and burninators says 4 mins but his post if before mine, although we replied to the same post


cause you touch yourself at night


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> the 03-05 stinkies will ride absolutely fine with 7" forks. you would probably benefit more from riding a super t over a jr. t cuz the jr. t has almost nonexistent dampening...
> 
> edit: wtf? how come my post right now says 3 mins and burninators says 4 mins but his post if before mine, although we replied to the same post


4 minutes is longer ago then 3 minutes ago, chronological order, his was there a minute before yours


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

2002 was the last year with 5 inches of travel for the stinky.....the coiler is the same bike


----------

